# Bison CP FSOP



## Sig_Des (21 Sep 2010)

Anyone have anything electronic on the subject? Ours are only hard-copy, and a little out of date.

If anyone has anything relevant, it'd be appreciated, otherwise, I've got a lot of typing to do.


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Sep 2010)

FSOPs are pretty unit/bde specific. Are you looking for a generic outline of a CP FSOP?


----------



## Sig_Des (22 Sep 2010)

I was hoping for a Bison-specific one; I'm using a generic one right now, though it's 6 years old. I'll take anything I can get, and adjust accordingly.


----------

